# Help Me With Spiders



## Piranha-Freak101

Cluster has preety much talked me out of a venomous one, so now im thinking bout a big hairy trantula . Does any have pics or vids of their spiders and give me info etc.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

piranha-freak101 said:


> Cluster has preety much talked me out of a venomous one, so now im thinking bout a big hairy trantula . Does any have pics or vids of their spiders and give me info etc.


All t's are venomous though some like widows can kill or leave humans in alot of pain. Tarantuals can still have strong venom but its not lethal to a human.

A big hairy t would be a lasiodora parahybana. It is the 2-3 largest tarantula (largest i have head i think was 11" though something like 8" is more common).

Some other pretty large ones are A genticulata and G. pulchripes, p. platylomma

my parahybana juvie female a while ago








versicolor mature male








platylomma juvie female









Adult male avic avic


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

i like the versicolor how big do they get and what do you feed, tank, etc.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

piranha-freak101 said:


> i like the versicolor how big do they get and what do you feed, tank, etc.


They get about 5-6" max. Feed then crickets, roaches, mealworms... An ideal tank would be a 10g on end with a sliding screen lid (on end as these are arborial) and screen lid because these guys need pretty good air flow. The male was only on the ground as it was a staged shot as I shipped him to a guy in TO soon after that I beleive.

google A. genticulata. They have good colour and size. Versis have colour but not much size. Parahybanas have alot of size but have no vibrant colours.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

CLUSTER ONE said:


> i like the versicolor how big do they get and what do you feed, tank, etc.


They get about 5-6" max. Feed then crickets, roaches, mealworms... An ideal tank would be a 10g on end with a sliding screen lid (on end as these are *arborial*) and screen lid because these guys need pretty good air flow. The male was only on the ground as it was a staged shot as I shipped him to a guy in TO soon after that I beleive.

google A. genticulata. They have good colour and size. Versis have colour but not much size. Parahybanas have alot of size but have no vibrant colours.
[/quote]

what does that mean?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

*arboreal

They live above ground.

Terrestrial is grown dwelling while arboreal would be above ground in trees,plants... They will usually position themselves vertical in walls ad possibly web rather then sitting horizontally on the ground. Usually arboreals have longer legs and are not as robust compared to terrestrials as it would be difficult for a plump t to climb around.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

o ok so what if i was doing a clean up in his tank are they quick jumpers, cause i really dont want to get bit, and have you been bit?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

piranha-freak101 said:


> o ok so what if i was doing a clean up in his tank are they quick jumpers, cause i really dont want to get bit, and have you been bit?


 I havn't. Others have. You just have to be careful. An avic versi probably won't bite you but my parahybana would gladly so you just don't give them a chance. You don't really have much to clean anyways. Most t keepers especialy those with old world t's or other agressiveo ones have a good kit of tongs and tweezers to pick up what you need to while keeping your hand away.

Most t's will go into their web and not try to bite you. Some arborials can jump but that is more of a flight not fight responce. If you are that worried you should get a larger and slower moving terrestrial. The biggest challenge with arboreals is not really getting bit but rather them getting out as they can be fast and dart up your arm or out the tank.


----------



## balluupnetme

Nice specimens cluster







can we see a full tank shot ? I'm just curious how ur setups look and how you scaped them


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

CLUSTER ONE said:


> o ok so what if i was doing a clean up in his tank are they quick jumpers, cause i really dont want to get bit, and have you been bit?


I havn't. Others have. You just have to be careful. An avic versi probably won't bite you but my parahybana would gladly so you just don't give them a chance. You don't really have much to clean anyways. Most t keepers especialy those with old world t's or other agressiveo ones have a good kit of tongs and tweezers to pick up what you need to while keeping your hand away.

Most t's will go into their web and not try to bite you. Some arborials can jump but that is more of a flight not fight responce. If you are that worried you should get a larger and slower moving terrestrial. The biggest challenge with arboreals is not really getting bit but rather them getting out as they can be fast and dart up your arm or out the tank.
[/quote]

o ok i know sounds dumb but if its easy to get bit i dont want one as i think i cant handle the pain, but thanks for clarifying and yes ya have any full tank shots


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Female versi tank








Platylomma








pulchra sling








From the last pics the only one i still have is the parahybana as 2 were mature males sent off to breed and the platylomma female was traded for a H. incei communal (just sold that)

All the setups are farily simple. A few vials, a couple plastic tank, rubber maid jars and a coupel actual tank. The parahybana i am waiting to grow abit more before I do much as its main hide is getting abit small for it. The versi tank is the only one ive done anything with really and the rest are just dirt, some wood and mayby some rock. THe versi plants are all fake so its nothing difficult to do.


----------



## r1dermon

i am of the understanding that all spiders are venomous. as they all employ the same feeding mechanism, which involves delivering neurotoxic and necrotic agents to paralyze and break down their prey into something they can digest. the vast majority of spiders are harmless, although they're still "technically" venomous.

anyone feel free to correct, or add to that. i personally dont really like spiders as "pets". they're extraordinarily boring on the whole...but that's just me. i've seen some pretty nasty spider video's on youtube though, feeding on centipedes and stuff...i guess it's pretty cool if you get into it. good luck with whatever you decide on!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

piranha-freak101 said:


> o ok i know sounds dumb but if its easy to get bit i dont want one as i think i cant handle the pain, but thanks for clarifying and yes ya have any full tank shots


I've never gotten bit as I am careful. You won't get bit unless you are careless. Bites usually happen when the t bolts and you try to stop it and scare it. As long as you watch them carefully you will be fine. Start with a grammostola or brachypelma and you won't get bit (well shouldn't). They are terrestrial and are not overly fast so they are not going to bolt like some t's will. Use long tongs to keep your hand away from the t (some t's can climb up the tongs though so you have to watch for that too. Since you seem rather paranoid I suggest starting with a slower, docile terrestrial t like a grammostola or brachypelma. These don't usually bite though brachys may kick hairs which you don't want on you or in your eyes.

If you see a t do this it DOES NOT want a hug!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

CLUSTER ONE said:


> o ok i know sounds dumb but if its easy to get bit i dont want one as i think i cant handle the pain, but thanks for clarifying and yes ya have any full tank shots


I've never gotten bit as I am careful. You won't get bit unless you are careless. Bites usually happen when the t bolts and you try to stop it and scare it. As long as you watch them carefully you will be fine. Start with a grammostola or brachypelma and you won't get bit (well shouldn't). They are terrestrial and are not overly fast so they are not going to bolt like some t's will. Use long tongs to keep your hand away from the t (some t's can climb up the tongs though so you have to watch for that too. Since you seem rather paranoid I suggest starting with a slower, docile terrestrial t like a grammostola or brachypelma. These don't usually bite though brachys may kick hairs which you don't want on you or in your eyes.

*If you see a t do this it DOES NOT want a hug*!
View attachment 200503

[/quote]







yea i dont think ill "hug" them, do you have pics of those bigginer spiders you recommend me


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Do a quick google for:

Brachypelma smithi or B. boehmei, B. vagans
Grammostola pulchra, G. pulchripes, G. rosea

Avicularia avicularia


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Thanks cluster ill go check it out .. il give you my feedback


----------



## SERRAPYGO

You'll pay up the ass for a smithi and pulchra! Especially for adult females wich is what everyone wants. And for a good reason... those two are the ultimate spider pets! Especially the pulchra. The smithi is a Mexican desert species that is cake to care for, but they have a tendancy to flick thier urticating hairs...and it sucks! The pulchra (or Brazilian Black) is a South American species that requires some humidity and a little more care, but they are sweethearts! A velvet black slow moving spider that doesn't kick hairs.
Avics...or Avicularia (pink toes) never bite or flick hairs, but, they freak me out because they move fast!

I am currently out of the T hobby for now. It all started when my former T Blondi(goliath bird eater) sent me to urgent care with a urticated hair in my eye! the Goliath is the baddest of the bad, attitude, size, fangs, everything! i'm done with them!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Jesus did you ever say this is too much or what if god forbid it slipped out of its tank?!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Like I asked the other guy in his topic..

What is your budget for a t? You can get alot of slings pretty cheap but some like pulchra can take years to reach adulthood so I'm not sure if you would want to wait that long for it to grow considering it would be your only t. Some adult females are cheap but some like smithi can run 150$ or so


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

My budget is whatever the spider needs, i can spend whatever it takes to get him a PROPER enviromental tank. Are there any non-highly venomous spiders from amazon?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I don't mean budget for the tank as you could get a good setup for 50$. Im talking just budget for the t. You can get adults for 30$ to 300$ or more so a range is helful. You can get most species as adults for under 200$. 100-150$ is a good range for most species. A few species you can get as adults for under 50$. Slings you can usually get for under 100$ my pulchra like i said was 40$ as a sling so that was a pretty good price but it will be years before it is grown though an adult female could be 200$. you also want a female or unsexed not male.

These are a bunch of highly venomous t's in south america. I suggest agaisnt them as your fisrt t as they are often pretty fast and agressive.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

O ok ive decided to go for an adult big trantula


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

piranha-freak101 said:


> O ok ive decided to go for an adult big trantula


What is your budget for one? Like I said you can get an adult rosea for 30$ (not overly large as adults) or other adults for 150$ plus. A good big t would be an L parahybana or A genticulata. Both can be rather nasty but are good t's for strickty show. You could probably find a juvie female for around 75$ or an adult female (not full grown massive adult) for 150$.

Both parahybana and genticulata are some of the fastest growing t's. You can probably get a sling and have it an adult in a few years. A parahybana can go from sling to 6" in about a year and genticula a bit slower.


----------



## ibcd

Why do say stay away from males? Isit color or are they more aggresive or another reason? I've always wanted a T I find this interesting.


CLUSTER ONE said:


> I don't mean budget for the tank as you could get a good setup for 50$. Im talking just budget for the t. You can get adults for 30$ to 300$ or more so a range is helful. You can get most species as adults for under 200$. 100-150$ is a good range for most species. A few species you can get as adults for under 50$. Slings you can usually get for under 100$ my pulchra like i said was 40$ as a sling so that was a pretty good price but it will be years before it is grown though an adult female could be 200$. you also want a female or unsexed not male.
> 
> These are a bunch of highly venomous t's in south america. I suggest agaisnt them as your fisrt t as they are often pretty fast and agressive.


----------



## r1dermon

males live a lot shorter lives, and they dont grow as large.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Yea isnt males in the insect kingdom the "weak" ones


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Not nessisarily weak but like r1 said males will die about 6 months to 2 years after maturing (MM-mature male) while females of the same species could live another 10-20 years longer.

Some males have better colour like P. platylomma but other species have nicer looking females like pokies. In general most males appear farily similar to females. They can get big but are usually smaller then females as a female has alot more of a lifetime to grow. When you see breeding pics the mature male could be 1/2 of the females size though the real small ones have a greater chance at getting killed during mating. When you get an unsexed species that turns male most people will sell it to somebody with a female to breed or send it on a breeding loan to mate where both people will split any resulting slings though. For some species you can get a higher value with the loan but you are not guaranteed anything. I sent an avic avic male and an avic versi male on loan and neither resulted in slings.


----------



## kanito107

after reading that tarantulas are easy to care i wanted one








after doing research i found that yes all ts are venomous, tough if biting were ever to happen, it doesn hurt as much as a bee sting or wasp sting, and the venom isnt fatal, but there are cases were you could be alergic, like a bee sting can be.
and their first defense, if they ever get scared, isnt to bite, they rather retreat if they feel threatened.

i think im going to end up getting one and set up a 10 gal. they look interesting.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

kanito107 said:


> after doing research i found that yes all ts are venomous,Correct tough if biting were ever to happen, it doesn hurt as much as a bee sting or wasp sting,Some are compared to a bee or wasp sting. Others are a ton more painful. S calceatum, pokies, H. macs, P. murinus (i've had a pokie, mac and P. murinus).. will leave you in a world of pain but will not be fatal to a healthy human. T's like G. rosea or B. smithi are generally docile and have farily mild venom and the venom isn't fatal
> 
> and their first defense, if they ever get scared, isnt to bite, they rather retreat if they feel threatened.Some will run others are not afraid to fight. Look at my P. platylomma pic in its threat display. If I go near or even place tongs near it will strike at them. My L. parahybana is even meaner and will bite if I come close to it. In general if they have an escape they will take it but if they feel threatened in any way, some species will gladly kick hairs or bite. For a new keeper you just need to pick a species that is docile and with weak venom. Im not sayign all t's are mean as most are rather docile though certain species have a tendancy to be very mean


----------



## kanito107

yes im having trouble knowing which one would be the right one. 
im a little paranoid about the hair kicking ones just because i dont want any of them getting into my hair or breathing them. but im not alergic just paranoid.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

kanito107 said:


> yes im having trouble knowing which one would be the right one.
> im a little paranoid about the hair kicking ones just because i dont want any of them getting into my hair or breathing them. but im not alergic just paranoid.


Hairs will make you itch but they don't hurt. They can irritate your eyes though if you get any in them.

A goos starter species is G. rosea. Some others are Brachypelmas (though they may kick hairs), Avicularia avicularia (may shoot poo) or other grammostola species tons of docile t's out there with a lower of biting or hair kicking


----------



## kanito107

thanks for the beginer species names ill look out for those at pet stores


----------

